# Recommended rod reel combos for surf / pier fishing?



## Stylescook1013 (Jul 25, 2018)

What's some good rod and reel combos that you guys have used? Primarily looking for some for pier , surf and inshore fishing.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have several brands but my favorite is a Daiwa BG90 that I have had for 30 years and I bought a Shakespere rod to go with it. That old Daiwa is like the Energizer Bunny. Take a look at them on Amazon. They still get good reviews. I also have Penn reels with boat rods. I bought them back when affordable Penns had a good reputation. Before I buy another one I would do some checking. Ocean Master on this forum is very knowledgeable because he repairs reels. You might want to run your question by him.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You'd get more answers if you posted this question in the Surf or Pier Fishing sections instead of inshore.

But to answer your question, I general pier or surf use, I like a 5000 sized spinning reel. I personally use Penn Fierce and Battle reels. They are a great reel for the money. The Fierce will run you in the $75 range and the Battle will be in the $100 range.

As for rods, It gets a little more complicated. Pier fishing and surf fishing are two different animals. Surf fishing requires casting, sometimes loooong casting. Whereas pier fishing can be dropping or underhand pitching. Casting can be close to impossible on a crowded pier.

For surf, I like a 9ft Penn Prevail surf rod. I feel that 9ft gives a good balance of length. It is long enough to get good velocity for distance and tall enough for the line to clear the heads of oblivious beach walkers. Yet it is short enough that it is still manageable for transport and I dont get so much casting velocity that the line tears my hands up while casting. The Prevails (and any decent surf rod) will have a delicate tip to help detect subtle bites.

I dont do much pier fishing anymore. Too many a-holes. LOL But when I did, I used 7-8ft med heavy Star Ariel rods. Pretty much what you would think of when you think of a heavy catfish rod. Of course, I will admit, I have used them for surf fishing as well, but the tips are a bit stiff to detect subtle bites in the surf.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

For a non custom rod, I like the Kunnon 8 foot heavy surf rod. Grey's tackle has then for 70 bucks. Two piece rod, but a dab of ferrule cement fixes that. Coupled with 1st Gen 706Z, I've taken kings, tarpon and other critters off the pier with no problem.


----------

